

The Product Manager is the Product Owner - bdehaaff
http://blog.aha.io/index.php/the-product-manager-is-the-product-owner/

======
bme1
We have actually 4 Product Owner related to the same product and me as "chief
product owner" having the final responsability but mpre or less in the role of
a product manager doing the external work, working on strategic decisions,
presales ... We need to have several teams in parallel and each team requires
a product owner so we have to split the roles to get a common face and voice
to externals. What is your opinion in such a situation?

